# Prozess javaw.exe läuft immer noch, obwohl Programm beendet



## Spezi (27. Jul 2006)

Hi,

ich habe ein programm geschrieben, es in eine *.jar umgewandelt und ausgeführt.
es funktioniert alles einwandfrei, allerdings startet jedesmal, wenn ich das programm starte, ein prozess
javaw.exe. dh ich öffne mein programm, schließe es wieder und wiederhole diesen vorgang 3mal, dann habe ich
auch 3 prozesse laufen mit dem namen javaw.exe, der viel arbeitsspeicher verbraucht.

warum läuft der prozess obwohl ich das programm beendet habe? was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## Bert Brenner (27. Jul 2006)

Wie beendest du denn dein Programm?

Durch schliessen des Fensters? Bei einem JFrame musst du als defaultCloseOperation JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE setzen wenn du nicht selbst irgendwie im Programmcode dein Programm beendest.


----------



## Spezi (27. Jul 2006)

ich habe die defaultcloseoperation definiert und beende es immer durch schließen des fensters


----------



## Leroy42 (27. Jul 2006)

Also mir passiert das gelegentlich in Eclipse.

Es liegt aber daran, daß man in Eclipse ein Programm mehrfach starten kann, und dann
bei nicht-Fenster-basierten Anwendungen an die zuvor gestarteten Instanzen nicht mehr
über den roten Rechteck-Schließ-Button kommt.


----------



## Spezi (27. Jul 2006)

hm, hab gerade nochmal eine neue *.jar erstellt, scheint jetzt zu funktionieren... habs mehrmals getestet.
seltsam


----------



## Leroy42 (27. Jul 2006)

Vielleicht der allseits-bekannte _temporäre Black Hole Effekt_? :shock: 

Irgendwann tauchen die Autoschlüssel(Kugelschreiber, Feuerzeuge, Ex-Geliebten)
plötzlich und unerwartet wieder auf.


----------



## Spezi (27. Jul 2006)




----------

